# Formen für Kunstköder??



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

Vorweg:
*Ich bin ein handwerklicher Volldepp!!*

Allerdings will ich trotzdem etwas ausprobieren, ohne hier zu viel im voraus verraten zu müssen - ich hoffe, ihr seht mir das nach und dass ich trotzdem Antworten bekomme..

Ich würde gerne Formen bauen wie man sie für Pilker oder Gummifische kennt.

Temperatur ist nicht so der Faktor, da nur Temperaturen bis ca. 50 oder 60 Grad beim gießen vorhanden sein werden.

Wie kann ich mir selber eine Form basteln, mit der ich in so einer Form evtl. gleich mehrere Köder giessen kann?

Am liebsten wäre mir da als handwerklicher Volldepp ne richtige Schritt für Schritt-Anleitung, noch besser, sofern möglich oder vorhanden, mit Fotos..

Würde mich über entsprechende Hilfe freuen....


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Tuts auch eine mit Gips? Bzw. aus welchem Material sind die Kunstköder? Gufis? Blei?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Weder Gufi noch Blei - Gips würde sicher gehen..


----------



## schorle (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du Weichplastik gießen möchtest, sollte dem so sein schau dir mal folgende links an:
http://tarakito.net/softbaits.pdf
http://www.jigfanatics.de/nuetzliches/koederbau/gummifische/giessen.html


----------



## heinmama (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Hallo,

guck mal hier!

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/gewusst-wie/gummifische-selbst-gebaut


Viel Spaß.

Gruß
Heinmama


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Kein Weichplastik - kein Mterial was bisher  vewendet wurde..


----------



## Franky (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Du brauchst eine Schale/Box, die mit Gips gefüllt werden kann. Wenn Du hast: es reicht eine Margarine-Schachtel... (Ja, ich weiss, aber du kannst ja bei Nachbarn fragen, die das Zeug essen )
Die "Box" sollte min. 4 mal so hoch sein, wie Dein Rohling stark ist! Am Rand sollten es mind ca 3 cm "mehr" sein.
Den Gips anrühren und in die Form kippen - ca. 2 mal Stärke Deines Rohlings. Den Rohling "einfetten", z.B. mit Teflon, Vaseline etc. und bis zur Hälfte in den Gips drücken (leicht abbinden lassen). Zusätzlich drückst Du glatte Stahlstifte (3 - 5 mm stark) in den Gips, die hinterher als "Schließhilfe" dienen, damit die beiden Formteile nicht verrutschten.
Komplett aushärten lassen (bei dicken Brocken kann das auch mal 3 Tage dauern!)
Das war der erste Streich... 
Für den Zweiten fettest Du wieder Rohling und die überstehenden Stahlstifte ein, sowie den Rest der ausgehärteten "unteren" Seite. So wird gewährleistet, dass Du die hinterher auch auseinander bekommst  Ruß funktioniert auch als "Trennmittel"...
Jetzt die Form mit Gips auffüllen und aushärten lassen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Danke, das ist doch mal ne klare Ansage!


----------



## KölnerAngler (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Weichplastik - kein Mterial was bisher  vewendet wurde..




Hast Du in Deiner Küche wieder ne Sauce zu dick werden lassen?

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## Bruce Payne (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Hallo Thomas!


Hm, 50-60° Verarbeitungstemperatur? Nachtigall, ick hör Dir trapsen...

Wenn ich Deine Materialwahl richtig errate und die zu giessenden Formen nicht zu komplex sind, müsste es auch reichen, wenn Du ein Backblech etwa in doppelter Höhe Deines abzuformenden Köders mit Stärke ausstreust, die Stärke verdichtest (2. Backblech oder Schneidbrett auflegen und drücken) und dann Dein Formenmuster in der gewünschten Tiefe in die Stärke drückst - nach dem vorsichtigen Ausheben hast Du Deine Form, die Stärke dient gleichzeitig als Trennmittel.


HTH,
der Peng

P.S.: Ich würde nur zu gerne wissen, ob ich mit meiner Materialvermutung richtig liege - wirst Du das Rätsel irgendwann lösen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Das mit der Stärke geht nicht, weil ich ne dauerhafte Form will..
Klar werd ich damit rausrücken, wenn das geklappt hst...


----------



## Bruce Payne (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Hallo nochmal, Thomas!


Vorausgesetzt ich liege richtig und Deine Köderform erlaubt das Arbeiten mit einer einseitigen Form (z.B. ein 5-6 cm langes Wurmimitat), versteige ich mich zu der Aussage, daß Du schneller 20 Wurmformen in die Stärke gedrückt und befüllt hast, als Du eine zweischalige Form für 5 Köder zweimal mit Trennmittel versehen, verschlossen und ausgegossen hast. Ich muss allerdings zugeben, daß ich noch nie selbst Köder gegossen habe und es sich um eine reine Annahme auf Basis entsprechender (Bleiguß-)Videos und meiner Küchenkenntnisse handelt.

Ein weiterer Vorteil der Stärkeform dürfte allerdings darin liegen, daß sich auch Prototypen ohne großen Aufwand herstellen lassen und sich auf einem Backblech die unterschiedlichsten Köderformen mischen lassen.
Auch das Problem der Verwendung von zu wenig Trennmittel dürfte bei der Abformung in Stärke praktisch ausgeschlossen sein.

Das nur als kleine Denkanstöße - ich nehme an, Du hast andere/weitere Gründe, die Dich eine Dauerform favorisieren lassen.

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg und bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Ergebnisse!


Gruß,
der Peng


Nachtrag: Ggf. kann man die Stärke auch durch Blut-/Lebermehl ersetzen und dem Kunstköder so eine fängige Pannade spendieren... #6


----------



## Ralle307 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Hi,

kann es sein, das du deine Köder aus 2K Polyurethanschaum oder einem anderen Gießharz wie FL gießen willst?
Falls das der Fall ist, musst du einiges beim Bau und bei der Handhabung der Gußßformen beachten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Nö, kein Gießharz..
Trennmittel wird auch nicht notwendig sein ;-))


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Nun ja, dat is ja hier wie ... HALLO GEBT MIR ALLE TIPS DIE IHR KENNT...ICK KANN EUCH NUR NICH SAGEN WAT ICK VORHABE.... 

Thomas, jetzt mal ehrlich ... Wieviel Seiten und Postings willste Dir durchlesen eh da jemanden kommt der auch nur ansatzweise dat ansagt wat Du grade brauchst? Irgendwann haben die Leute och keinen Bock mehr zu Antworten, weil se Dir nich jedes Fünkchen aus de Nase zuppeln wollen und Du kommst nie an dann Ziel, oder dann nur ganz langsam.... 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Ich hab mich doch schon bedankt und meinen "Honig" gezogen..
Aber wenn da mehr kommt, freue ich mich trotzdem drüber und les das auch noch...


----------



## Ralle307 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Ob man ein Trennmittel benötigt, hängt auch mit davon ab, aus welchem Material die Gußform ist.
Hier mal ein Vorschlag für eine Gußform die auch langlebig ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die Form 2-teilig ist. Du formst deine Köder in normaler Spachtelmasse wie Uniflott ab. Diese ist, wenn sie ausgehärtet ist, gut saugfähig. Die Saugfähigkeit nutzt du nun aus um die Form mit Epoxydharz zu versiegeln. Wichtig dabei, du musst die Form rundum gut mit Epoxydharz tränken. Zum auftragen des Harzes verwendest du einen größeren weichen Pinsel. Harzüberreste streichst du mit einem Stück Küchenrolle zu einer glatten Oberfläche. Das ganze lässt du jetzt 2 Tage aushärten. Nach den 2 Tagen temperst du die Form noch mal für 3-4 Stunden bei knapp 70°C im Backofen. Nach dem abkühlen ist die Form äußerst stabil und dauerhaft und nicht mehr saugfähig.
Vergiss beim abformen die Passnippel nicht und ein paar Spalte (2cm x 0,5cm) an den Seiten der Gußformen ist auch von Vorteil, falls man die Gußform mal aufhebeln muss.

PS: Normaler Gips ist für diese Technik nicht geeignet! Da wird der Harz spröde und die Form mitunter brüchig wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Auch ein super Tipp, danke.
Das genannte Zeug kriegt man im Bastelshop?
Oder auch im Baumarkt?


----------



## Ralle307 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Alles was du zum Abformen brauchst, bekommst du im Baumarkt. Auch das Uniflott. Den Harz bestelle ich meistens bei Bootsservice Behnke. 
Wenn du mir verraten würdest was für ein Material du verwendest (auch per PN) kann ich dir vielleicht genauere Tipps geben ;-)

Hier in diesem Thread ist ein Bild von einer meiner Gußßformen!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208412


----------



## Slick (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Ich habe es,es ist Wachs,aber ob das als Köder taugt sei mal dahin gestellt.

Richtig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Nö ;-)))))


----------



## F.Tichy (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

es ist silikon


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Ich hab doch gesagt, ich sags noch nicht - ne kein Silikon...


----------



## west1 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Gelatine ist die Gießmasse!


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Schokolade?

Ob Vollmilch oder Zartbitter sei dahingestellt. Ich denke es wird ein Hohlguss. Weihnachtsmänner mit Geräuschkugeln.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Ratet nur weiter ;-)))


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ratet nur weiter ;-)))



Lebkuchen...:m


----------



## Tschiko (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

seife


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (5. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Gemahlener Kuhwiesenwaller?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*



> seife


Nachdem das als Wallerköder funktioniert, wäre die Idee nachdenkenswert..


----------



## Franky (6. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem das als Wallerköder funktioniert, wäre die Idee nachdenkenswert..



Darüber hat schon jemand nachgedacht. Hier im Dekor "Retro-Firetiger":
http://img.alibaba.com/photo/466672404/fish_glycerin_soap.jpg


----------



## FrankWoerner (10. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Ich tip auf ein geschmolzene Gummibärchen.....|kopfkrat

Süßkram für die Fische|bigeyes

Nein im ernst. Die Grundmasse woraus Gummibächen und Konsorten bestehen. Die nimmt so richtig schön Geschmack an, kann man sehr gut ich sag mal "würzen", und gibt ihn wunderbar langsam wieder her.

Na da bin ich mal gespannt.....


----------



## Tschiko (13. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

wird das noch was#c:m


----------



## bild (14. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

http://buse.alfahosting.org/V1/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=66

Wenn du dich dort anmeldest findest du dort einiges zum Formenbau 

MfG

Niklas


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Danke für den Tipp, aber extra wo anmelden - nö, mach ich nicht..



> wird das noch was


Bin noch am experimentieren mit der Gießmasse.

Ist zwar vom Prinzip her einfach, aber in der Praxis ne gewisse Tüftelei..

Auch aus dem Grund, weil ich z. B. mit Zugaben wie verschiedenen Ölen experimentiere, die sich da zu leicht absetzen. 

Bín auf Grund dessen auch am überlegen, ob da nicht ein eigenes, speziell für diese Masse optimiertes Köderdesign ein leichterer Weg wäre, statt alles über Konsistenz der Masse regeln zu wollen.

Die Masse als solche fängt jedenfalls mal auch so, ohne se als "bewegten Kunstköder" zu verwenden, Friedfische schonmal jedenfalls (Rotaugen, Barben, Döbel) an Posen- bzw. Grundmontage..

Hat aber eben den Vorteil, die auch leicht giessen zu können und damit hoffentlich fängige Natur-Kunstköder mal leicht selber machen zu können.

Bin und bleibe dran, je nachdem wie es zum einen die Zeit und zum anderen mein handwerkliches (Miß)Geschick zulassen.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (14. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Hallo,  ich habe gerade die Beiträge durchgeschaut. Nach meinem Verständnis hat ein Forum einen großen Vorteil, wenn das Verhältnis zu "Geben und "Nehmen" ausgeglichen ist.  Wenn es so aussieht, wie bei den Beiträgen die ich durchgesehen habe: - Wie soll ich Formen machen? - Ich habe meinen Honig gesogen! - Ratet mal weiter, aus welchem Matrerial ich Köder gießen möchte, - und und ...  Dann sind die Beiträge nicht ausgewogen und bringen "nur einem" folgende Vorteile: - Er hat seinen Spass mit seinem Ratespiel - und lernt dabei wie man Formen herstellen kann.  Es ist längst der Zeitpunkt gekommen, da Du vom "Gackern" zum "Legen"  wechseln solltest, sonst wird es langweilig.  Gruß Theodor


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Ich "lege" dann, wenn sich herausstellt, dass das alles was bringt...

Und dazu brauche ich als handwerklicher Volldepp eben zuerst mal die Möglicheit , selber Formen zu bauen.

Und wenn das dann so funktioniert, wie ich mir das vorstelle, gibts dazu ne ausführliche Anleitung mit allem drum und dran..

Solange das aber nicht feststeht, werde ich dazu auch nichts schreiben, sondern mich nur nochmal bei all denen bedanken, die trotz "nur gackern" mir da tatkräftig geholfen haben.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (18. September 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich &quot;lege&quot; dann, wenn sich herausstellt, dass das alles was bringt...
> 
> Und dazu brauche ich als handwerklicher Volldepp eben zuerst mal die Möglicheit , selber Formen zu bauen.
> 
> ...



 Hallo,

 ich nehme einmal an, Du tüftelst mit einer eine Masse, die so noch nicht verwendet wurde. So wie Du schreibst, experimentierst Du noch damit.
a) Da die Forumsleser aus verschieden Branchen kommen, hätte da bestimmt der Eine oder Andere auch einen guten Tipp zu dem "Experiment". Deshalb wundert mich die Geheimnistuerei.

 b) Um zu sehen ob ein Material für Wobbler, Spinner oder Posen geeignet ist, benotigt man nicht zuerst eine Form, sondern ein Messer oder sonst ein Werkzeug mit dem man ein Stück zurecht schneidet. Selbstverständlich auch Wasser um zu sehen wie es sich darin verhält.

 Erst danach benötigt man eine Form um einen idealen Köder zu machen.

 Es könnte sein, dass ich immer einen Denkfehler gemacht habe, weil ich zuerst das Material ausgesucht habe und danach - dazu passend - ein Form aus Alu, Stahl oder Kunststoff gemacht habe oder auch den Köder aus dem jeweiligen Material direkt gefräst habe. 

Dass man erst eine Form macht und dann das passende Material bestimmt (bastelt)  ist mir neu.

 Ich bin wirklich gespannt, ob Du (beim Legen) eine Überaschung oder Unteraschung präsentieren wirst.

 Gruß Theodor


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Die sind da auf jeden Fall mit der Masse wohl weiter, wenngleich ich ja die Köpfe nicht mit eingießen will:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226967

Muss ich mir mal die Masse bestellen und gucken, ob man damit auch normale "Gufis" giessen kann, die man dann normal am Jigkopf oder System (dürfte das kleinerre Problem sein) fischen kann.

Bei meinen Experimenten war die Massen entweder zu fest, oder zerriss - ausprobiert habe ich verschiedene Gelatine und Alginate in verschiedenen Mischungen.

Idee dahinter:
Fischfond in Form kriegen, praktisch ein "Kunstköder" mit echtem Naturgeschmack..


----------



## micbrtls (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*

Hi Thomas,

wende dich doch an Lutz Hülße. Der hat seine Köder auch selber gegossen und die Formen selber gebaut.

MfG Michael


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Formen für Kunstköder??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Idee dahinter:
> Fischfond in Form kriegen, praktisch ein "Kunstköder" mit echtem Naturgeschmack..


 Die wahrscheinlich ekligsten Gummibärchen der Welt


----------

